# Looking to speak to Brits in Australia about Christmas Day



## mirandajane

Hello!

I'm a British journalist working on a series of articles for a national title here in UK about British expats celebrating Christmas: which new traditions they've embraced, and any they've carried over with them from the UK.

If you're a Brit in Australia who would be keen to share your experience, please drop me a message!

All best wishes,

Miranda


----------



## kaju

Moved to "Expat Media & Research Requests" as per Forum Rules (Advertising): Forum Terms of Use and Rules - Please read before posting!


----------

